# Toth boer goats kids are here 2013



## toth boer goats

Here are Toth boer goats new additions, they are still arriving. 
http://tothboergoats.com/new_kids_have_arrived_2013.htm
I am updating the new kids page here and there,adding all the time, so check in if you want to watch them grow..

1st 3 pics are of a buckling
The rest are Does
We tag the Doelings with pink or red tags, the bucklings get yellow. 
So it is easier to identify, when buyers come take a look .


----------



## nancy d

Just beautiful! But what are the genders?


----------



## pigpen065

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## seren

They are so so cute! I love all of them.


----------



## sunshinegoat

Is that red one a doe?...I'm in the market for a red doe..of course you are as far across the continent as possible!!! Nice looking kids!


----------



## Delilah

They are so cute! I just want to reach right into that picture, pull them out and cuddle them!!!


----------



## 8566

look at how cute they are! Very nice looking healthy kiddos:thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms

I love them all! Great looking group of kids Pam! :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are beautiful! I LOVE that red kid!  They all have beautiful heads!


----------



## HoosierShadow

♥♥♥ They are gorgeous! How many does/bucks so far? How old are the babies in the pics? I ♥ your goats, someday when we have more land for large, nice does like that I want to buy some from you!


----------



## Frosty

I love that red one. mine mine mine.. he or she stands so nice in the second picture.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

They look great cant wait for mine

Yeah what are the genders?


----------



## FrankSandy

Your Kids are Beautiful!! You must be so proud. WOW, I have seen many many Boer Kids and never were they as nice as yours!! Very good conformation. So glade I have the chance to see them.


----------



## packhillboers

Pam, they are beautiful as always. Love the red one.


----------



## ksevern

Love a red cape with a red head


----------



## Jodi_berg

:fireworks:


----------



## NyGoatMom

beautiful babies~congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

So I guess you have been busy. Congrats on all the kids. They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww Wow, thank you everyone :hugs:what an overwhelming response. What a great feeling, when there are other really nice beautiful boers on TGS as well. Thank you so much everyone. 

1st 3 pics are of a buckling
The rest are Doelings

We tag the Doelings with pink or red tags, the bucklings get yellow.








So it is easier to identify, when buyers come take a look .

We have more kids in the barn, bucklings and Doelings, bonding with momma's and it is hard to get pics in there, so I wait for babies day out, which is 3 days,from birth, if weather permits. 
All my Does are Due within a weeks time, been busy and still not done. I have quite a few that were due yesterday. So, it is a hair pulling time.:wallbang::hair:
It is busy times for a lot of us. But, I sure love the babies. all well worth it. Why oh why though, do all my Does come into season at the same time and I have bucks that cover them all. Well, I guess I am blessed with a lot of fertility here, LOL. :crazy::laugh::doh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww that's great! IMHO (and I think most others would agree!) you have the nicest Boers on here! Your bucks win at least!  I just love your gorgeous kids... wow!!


----------



## JenVise

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## milkmaid

So cute! Floppy ears! :drool: They look SO happy and extremely healthy! Such shiny coats! I am impressed. Oh...and did I mention I'm a sucker for floppy ears?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Pam they look great. . Congrats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

wow, great pics. Love the stance of the red one standing by momma.


----------



## Frosty1

They're all adorable!!!! I love that red one, and the one with the red cape! P.S. that buckling in the first three pics is huge!!! How much did he weigh at birth? :shocked: Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks everyone


----------



## happybleats

awe..I love baby Boers!!! they are like little bull dogs... just adorable


----------



## toth boer goats

Why thank you


----------



## bayouboergoats

So beautiful! Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Stop showing us these gorgeous babies! Now you've done it, I am gonna have to buy some boer goats. :wink:


----------

